

The fight over the Doves: A legendary typeface gets a second life - rayshan
http://www.economist.com/news/christmas-specials/21591793-legendary-typeface-gets-second-life-fight-over-doves

======
DanBC
It's a beautiful bit of type. That print at the top is lovely.

Does any digital system recreate the analogue nature of that type of printing
yet? I guess this would be like Instagram, but for fonts.

> Both Cobden-Sanderson and Walker were part of the group of artists and
> craftsmen that gathered around William Morris

This group also invented pebble-dash. It's bizarre when you look at a Cotswold
manor and see a bit of pebble-dash.

------
hyp0
Egotism, the genius and the tragedy.

I think he'd be horrified at his type, once used for the bible, now being used
for posters.

------
Mithaldu
I found myself amusingly insulted by seeing ß called a "German esset", which
should at the very least be "Eszett".

------
rayshan
Doves for purchase on Typesec here, £40: [http://typespec.co.uk/doves-
type/](http://typespec.co.uk/doves-type/)

------
ChuckMcM
Kind of like the story about Bliss and his iconography. I have never
understood the idea of destroying something you love because someone else
might benefit from it.

~~~
ExpiredLink
The Medea complex:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medea](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medea)

------
robertjwebb
Go incognito if the Economist says you're over your article limit (or delete
the relevant cookies).

------
crawfordcomeaux
I wonder how well an automated recreation would work. What would come from
taking scans of works using the typeface and taking the intersection of each
instance of each letter?

~~~
eru
Intersection might be the wrong operation. In general, you'd be solving an
`inverse problem'
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverse_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverse_problem)).

------
shocks
> You have reached your article limit > Register to continue reading or
> subscribe for unlimited access

:/

~~~
JasonFruit
Try incognito, or private browsing, or whatever your browser calls it.

------
TylerE
Interesting. Not $65 interesting though.

